# Free Rhizomes



## Bongchitis (13/5/10)

Hi Guys,

Have some Goldings and Cascade rhyzomes spare if anyone wants one... or them all. Just thought I would go local before posting in the general forum.



Cascade



Goldings


The rhyzomes have grown huge in the 1st year but I didn't get much of a hop harvest due to weather and neglect. This season looks promising!


----------



## husky (13/5/10)

PM sent


----------



## mxd (13/5/10)

yes please.

pm sent


----------



## mxd (13/5/10)

whoops sorry just noticed you were offering to your club. But if available, 1 of each would be great.


----------



## Bongchitis (13/5/10)

The quick and the dead around here. Whilst not local all is good. I'll head to the yahoo site for a local thing next time.


----------



## wizard78 (13/5/10)

mxd said:


> whoops sorry just noticed you were offering to your club. But if available, 1 of each would be great.


I missed that too!


----------



## husky (13/5/10)

Yeah, didnt realise the inital offering was just your club as it came up in the recemt posts list. I will take one of each if you open it up and are happy to post.
cheers


----------



## Bongchitis (13/5/10)

Gone!


----------



## jiesu (13/5/10)

You snooze you loose i spose. 
If you have any left I will gladly take it off your hands


----------



## Jase (14/5/10)

Doh!!!!!


----------

